# Lots of cute stuff in Able Sisters!



## greyzski (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi everyone. I think I have a LOT of cute items in ables sisters today and wanted to give people a chance to come buy some things if they'd like. 

If you are interested just comment.
I'll let one person in at a time via Dodo Code that I will pm. 

*UPDATE*: CLOSED
Sorry for the long waits guys. No one seems to be joining anymore and it's just a lot of time wasted. So that'll be me for now.

No cost or anything but if you have spare cosmo or lily seeds I would really appreciate some. 

I'll list everything but cutest/coolest stuff at the top.

What I have:
Chekered chesterfield coat
Tweed frilly skirt
Renaissance dress
Ruffled Ddess
Kurta
Small silk hat
Gothic headdress
Wooden-frame glasses
Faux-fur ankle boots
Wingtip shoes

Cafe uniform
Cycling shirt
Tennis sweater
Cuffed pants
Cut-pleather skirt
Star costume
Beret
Safety helmet
Pacifier
Holey tights
Patterned stockings
Tabi
Cute sneakers
Mary janes


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 30, 2020)

Hello! May I come in please? Thank you!


----------



## Sloom (Mar 30, 2020)

could I come please? I could buy whatever amount of white or yellow lily seeds you want at my store if you're interested lol


----------



## Azrael (Mar 30, 2020)

I would love to stop by!


----------



## greyzski (Mar 30, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> Hello! May I come in please? Thank you!




dodo code sent


----------



## jozial (Mar 30, 2020)

I would like to join when there is space available


----------



## RhinoK (Mar 30, 2020)

I'd love to join, too


----------



## greyzski (Mar 30, 2020)

I'll have my gates open for ages so don't worry


----------



## kayleee (Mar 30, 2020)

May I come by?


----------



## greyzski (Mar 30, 2020)

I'll have my gates open for ages so don't worry 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sloom said:


> could I come please? I could buy whatever amount of white or yellow lily seeds you want at my store if you're interested lol



pmed you


----------



## FaerieRose (Mar 30, 2020)

Are you avoiding TT? (asking because I am) If so, I'd like an invite.


----------



## greyzski (Mar 30, 2020)

Azrael said:


> I would love to stop by!



sent


----------



## Azrael (Mar 30, 2020)

greyzski said:


> sent



I’ll be by in just a minute! At another island getting a DIY recipe and then I’ll be over!


----------



## Zadakine (Mar 30, 2020)

Can I join as well? Do you have a dodo code?


----------



## greyzski (Mar 30, 2020)

Azrael said:


> I’ll be by in just a minute! At another island getting a DIY recipe and then I’ll be over!



I'll come back to you then

- - - Post Merge - - -



jozial said:


> I would like to join when there is space available



sorry for delay. sent dodo code


----------



## jozial (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks i'm omw!


----------



## Azrael (Mar 30, 2020)

Sorry about that! I’m ready now.


----------



## jozial (Mar 30, 2020)

So much cute stuff, thanks again!


----------



## artisansystem (Mar 30, 2020)

Hey there, I would love an invite!


----------



## greyzski (Mar 30, 2020)

RhinoK said:


> I'd love to join, too



sent the code


----------



## Azrael (Mar 30, 2020)

Am I at the bottom of the list now?


----------



## Akira-chan (Mar 30, 2020)

are you still open? id like to stop by!


----------



## H2406 (Mar 30, 2020)

I would also love to join if possible


----------



## greyzski (Mar 30, 2020)

jozial said:


> So much cute stuff, thanks again!



Glad you enjoyed


----------



## mocha. (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi, I'd like to pop over when there's a space free c: thanks!


----------



## greyzski (Mar 30, 2020)

Azrael said:


> Am I at the bottom of the list now?



one ore person infront of you


----------



## Azrael (Mar 30, 2020)

greyzski said:


> one ore person infront of you



That’s fine! Just wanted to know when to be ready


----------



## greyzski (Mar 30, 2020)

kayleee said:


> May I come by?



just sent the code.


----------



## Roar (Mar 30, 2020)

I would like to come visit please!


----------



## alitwick (Mar 30, 2020)

Is your town still open? Love to stop by.


----------



## LaurenAnisa (Mar 30, 2020)

I would also like to come visit if you could just lmk when there is space


----------



## greyzski (Mar 30, 2020)

Azrael said:


> That’s fine! Just wanted to know when to be ready



pmed you again

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zadakine said:


> Can I join as well? Do you have a dodo code?



sent you the code


----------



## crystalmilktea (Mar 30, 2020)

I'd love to come by if you're still open by the time you get to me! ^-^ Will await your PM


----------



## Azrael (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks again for letting me visit! <3


----------



## poppypeach (Mar 30, 2020)

I'd love to come if there's space!


----------



## intestines (Mar 30, 2020)

If you're still doing this I'd love to come!


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 30, 2020)

could I come visit?


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Mar 30, 2020)

Hey, can I come please? Thank you


----------



## hanzy (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi, I would love to come and visit if you are still around. 
Thank you


----------



## Tenocht (Mar 30, 2020)

Would like to visit your island if possible.

Thank you very much for the opportunity.


----------



## totodile (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi! If you're still taking people I would love to visit as well!


----------



## MilezX (Mar 30, 2020)

I'd like to visit too if I can still!


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi! I'm interested in coming if you're still open


----------



## Abi (Mar 30, 2020)

hii, I'd love to visit if your still open!


----------

